# angeln um münchen



## Angel_Alex (17. April 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hab vor ca. einer Woche meine Prüfung bestanden und jetzt alle Unterlagen zusammen.
schon steht eine Angeltour an #6
Nur sind meine Freunde und ich die blutigsten Anfänger überhaupt.
Meine Freunde waren schon ein (bzw. zwei) mal angeln und sind vom Pech verfolgt. #d
Daher meine Frage an euch:
An welchem Gewässer in/um München gibt es gute Aussichten, dass etwas beißt? Und wenn ja, was? 

Hoffnungsvoll,
Alex |wavey:


----------



## wutz (17. April 2014)

*AW: angeln um münchen*

ukm münchen herum sind ziemlich alle vereie sehr teuer
wenn du mal am ismaniger speichersee angeln willst kann ich gerne mal mit dir ans wasser gehen


----------



## Vapor (17. April 2014)

*AW: angeln um münchen*

Schau mal bei http://anglergilde-sempt.de da sind die Preise noch human 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel_Alex (17. April 2014)

*AW: angeln um münchen*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 

ich suche erstmal keinen Verein, wills erstmal so probieren aber danke Vapor.

Und Wutz vielen Dank für diese Möglichkeit #6
Aber ich hab (beim einlesen hier im Forum) gelesen, dass es anscheinend bei dem Speichersee in Ismaning Probleme mit der Wasserqualität geben soll. Ist da was dran?


----------



## dreampike (18. April 2014)

*AW: angeln um münchen*

Hallo Alex, 
vielleicht solltest Du Dir erstmal überlegen, auf welche Fische bzw. mit welcher Methode Du fischen willst. Grundangeln auf Friedfische/ Besatzforellen? Karpfen? Spinnfischen auf Hechte oder Forellen? Fliegenfischen? Schleppfischen? Dann wäre es sicher einfacher, auf Deine Fragen eine Antwort zu finden.
Empfehlen könnte ich Dir neben den bereits erwähnten Finsinger Weihern auch den Feringasee (Karpfen, Forelle, Hecht), die Weiher in Scheyarn (Fischwaid), Pilsensee, Wörthsee, Ammersee, Starnberger See, die Wertachstauseen bei Schlingen... 
Der Ismaninger Speichersee ist für einen Anfänger schon sehr schwierig zu befischen, mit Guide geht das vielleicht. Da der See bis auf wenige Stellen ein steiles Betonufer hat, brauchst Du auf jeden Fall ein 10m langes Seil und einen stabilen Kescher. Zielfisch ist hauptsächlich der Hecht, da solltest Du gutes Gerät haben, es gibt dort nämlich recht große Exemplare. Auch der Wallerbestand macht in den letzten Jahren von sich reden und die Monsterkarpfen sind legendär. Allerdings findet man gerade bei den Friedfischen kaum mittlere Exemplare, mir ist kein Fang von einem Karpfen unter 10, 15 Pfd. bekannt.
Das mit der Wasserqualität im Speichersee stimmt und stimmt nicht: im Winter läuft das geklärte Abwasser aus Großlappen direkt in den See, andererseits gedeihen im Wasser Bachflohkrebse und Maifliegen. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass das Sediment nach wie vor mit Schwermetallen, PCB und anderen Giften belastet ist. Die im Sediment enorm zahlreich aufwachsenden Chironomiden (nichtstechende Mücken) tragen diese Gifte in sich, werden von Kleinfischen und den Renken gefressen, die wiederum bilden die Nahrungsgrundlage für die Hechte. Nun kannst Du überlegen, bei welchem Fisch die Gifte sich konzentrieren... Insbesondere die großen Hechte ab 80, 90 cm würde ich zumindest nicht regelmässig essen, es ist wegen der Bestandserhaltung ohnehin besser, wenn sie am Leben bleiben. Renken sind so gut wie ungenießbar (stinken nach Phenol). 
Für Feringasee und Speichersee sind Gästekarten übrigens erst ab dem 1.5. erhältlich.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Rudelgurke (18. April 2014)

*AW: angeln um münchen*

Wie schon im Bereich "PLZ 8..." beschrieben, stelle ich mich gern mal als Berater zur Verfügung.
Ich hatte überlegt am Dienstag zum Saisonstart in Forellenpuff zu gehen. In Gröbenried.
Wenn du/ihr wollt kommts mit und ich klär euch ein wenig auf 
Ich bin 25 und angel seit 12 Jahren.

Gruß,
Raphi


----------



## Rudelgurke (18. April 2014)

*AW: angeln um münchen*

Falls ihr auf eigene Faust, bzw. lieber an einen klassischen See möchtet, kann ich euch nur den Raum Füssen empfehlen. Um München isses ohne Verein relativ mau.


----------

